# Apple TV + routeur + airplay



## ytomasz (27 Mars 2013)

Bonsoir à tous, 

je me pose pas mal de questions sur l'apple TV et je n'ai pas trouvé satisfaction sur le forum.

1/ Une connexion internet est-elle nécessaire pour utiliser airplay ? Il semble que non d'après ce que j'ai lu. Si l'iPad (ou iPhone) est connecté au même réseau wifi (mais non internet) que l'Apple TV je pourrai disposer de la recopie vidéo et cloner mon écran d'iPad sur la télé (ou sur un vidéoprojecteur plus précisément pour ce que je veux en faire) ?

2/ Il ne semble pas y avoir possibilité de fonctionner sans réseau. Apparemment, même si les deux objets sont en wifi ils ne peuvent communiquer entre eux sans un routeur (sorte de réseau ad-hoc en fait). Vous confirmez ?

3/ Si seul un réseau wifi (sans internet) suffit, l'apple TV disposant d'une prise USB au dos puis y connecter un routeur auto-alimenté en usb qui créerait donc le réseau sur lequel se connecteraient l'apple TV et l'iPad et ainsi utiliser airplay (... j'espère que je suis clair... !) ?

Mon but est d'avoir une utilisation nomade (prof d'eps) et donc d'avoir
- vidéo-projecteur avec Apple TV connectée en HDMI
- routeur USB connecté à l'apple TV si possible OU routeur classique branché dans un coin du gymnase

Je ne sais pas si cette configuration marcherait...
Autre solution envisagée: utiliser le partage de connexion de l'iPhone pour créer le réseau auquel se connecteraient iPad + apple TV et utiliser airplay.

Bref, si des spécialistes (ou non !) peuvent m'orienter ça serait cool 
D'avance merci à vous.

Yoann.


----------



## Lauange (27 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

1/ oui et non. (Besoin d.une connexion internet pour Apple store)
2/ oui routeur obligatoire. Souvent la box internet fait office de. 
3/ non.


----------



## ytomasz (27 Mars 2013)

Si je ne souhaite pas aller sur l'Apple store donc, juste pour de la recopie vidéo un routeur suffit alors. Ça c'est une bonne nouvelle. 
Par contre j'ai du mal a comprendre pourquoi le 3/ ne serait alors pas possible ....


----------



## dumas75 (27 Mars 2013)

Il n'y a pas de prise USB sur l'Apple TV.
Pour ce qui est sur le PC, l'Apple TV ne connait et ne voit que iTunes


----------



## ytomasz (27 Mars 2013)

Ah ... en effet s'il n'y a pas de prise usb je comprends mieux pourquoi cela 'nest pas possible. J'ai juste regarder des photos sur le net mais dessus il me semblait bien en voir une (ou tout du moins le logo USB...)
ex ici 

S'il n'y en a pas du coup, brancher un routeur dans un coin de la salle serait la seule solution restante (avec le partage de connexion de mon smartphone) ?


----------



## dumas75 (27 Mars 2013)

Mais tu n'a pas de box ?
Car tous ces appareils Apple communiquent avec l'Apple TV.
Si tu lances un film sur ton iPhone tu peux le regarder sur la TV.

La prise à droite sur la photo c'est pour RJ45


----------



## ytomasz (27 Mars 2013)

Non pas de box c pour utiliser en gymnase ou salle de classe. 
La prise du milieu a bien un symbole USB pourtant ...


----------



## dumas75 (27 Mars 2013)

ytomasz a dit:


> Non pas de box c pour utiliser en gymnase ou salle de classe.
> La prise du milieu a bien un symbole USB pourtant ...


Ok alors avec n'importe quel routeur ça fonctionne.

Les prises de l'AppleTV:
Secteur
Spdif (son numérique)
Hdmi (vidéo)
Rj45 (réseau)

et 1 Port micro-USB mais c'est pour l'assistance technique (je ne pense pas que l'on peut l'utiliser)
Mais tu peux brancher ton USB sur ton PC et faire glisser les fichiers sur la Tune


----------



## ytomasz (27 Mars 2013)

Super, merci pour les infos.
J'ai regardé en effet de plus près les connecteurs proposés par l'apple tv
Il parle bien du port mini USB comme assistance technique tu as raison.

Même jailbreaké ce port USB ne peut donc pas servir à y connecter un routeur ?
C'est dommage ! Ca me ferait un élément de moins à brancher (prises électriques pas toujours facilement accessibles en gymnase !)


----------



## dumas75 (28 Mars 2013)

ytomasz a dit:


> Même jailbreaké ce port USB ne peut donc pas servir à y connecter un routeur ?


Pas mal l'idée d'un mini routeur auto alimenté.
Ça me plairait bien en vacances ;-)


----------

